# Made dinner tonight



## Braineack (Sep 30, 2013)

so why not take pics:


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks good.

Now you have to tell me how to make it, lol.

("What is the dough?" is really all I can't figure out.)


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Purty! I love #2.. it is making me hungry! As does the last one! Is that Phylo dough? It sure looks flaky in that last shot! Maybe Brie in the 3rd shot.. and shaved parmesan in the #5?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

Some nice lighting in some of these, braineack.


----------



## limr (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like puff pastry dough. Phyllo is in paper thin sheets and layered, not dense and dough-like as in the pictures.

I'm so making that this week.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks yummy!  Probably the only photographic suggestion I would make is to consider using a polarizer with #2 and #4 to cut down the surface glare a little and let the saturated colours come through.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Now you have to tell me how to make it, lol.
> 
> ("What is the dough?" is really all I can't figure out.)





cgipson1 said:


> Purty! I love #2.. it is making me hungry! As does the last one! Is that Phylo dough? It sure looks flaky in that last shot! Maybe Brie in the 3rd shot.. and shaved parmesan in the #5?





limr said:


> Looks like puff pastry dough. Phyllo is in paper thin sheets and layered, not dense and dough-like as in the pictures.
> 
> I'm so making that this week.



Ding Ding Ding.

Here's the recipe:Tomato and Goat Cheese Tarts Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network

My only complaint is that they are so small, you can easily eat 2-3 of them. You can replace the goat cheese with garlic and herb boursin if you don't like the stuff.



Derrel said:


> Some nice lighting in some of these, braineack.



thanks!  I used two speedlights on either side, angled about 45°in and about 45° up to bounce off the cabinets a little.

Surely an improvement from the last time I made these and took pictures of them:






this was taken in Oct of 2012.



pgriz said:


> Looks yummy!  Probably the only photographic suggestion I would make is to consider using a polarizer with #2 and #4 to cut down the surface glare a little and let the saturated colours come through.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mitchelrasmuss (Oct 1, 2013)

Seeing all this has made me hungry.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yummy.... all they need is a little meat (for us carnivores!) I was thinking a light layer of some primo crumbled Italian sausage!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm with Charlie, where's the meat.


----------

